
Applying for the first job as a web developer - soneca
https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io/#applying-for-the-first-job-as-a-web-developer
======
skate22
I do not agree with sending out less applications improving your odds. The
author said that she sent out 10 applications over several months. I was in a
different position than the author being a cs undergrad student, but i was
sending out 10 apps a day during my final semester. For the companies that
reached out for an interview, i read their glassdoor reviews for interview
styles. I ussually spent 30 minutes at most on their website to learn a little
about the company. Once offers started coming in is when i really tried to
evaluate if the company was somewhere i wanted to work. The whole process took
around a month (from sending out apps to accepting an offer)

~~~
brudgers
The difference between your situations is probably meaningful because industry
perceives CS students and self-taught web developers differently when it comes
to entry level jobs. For example entry level jobs at places with Glass Door
reviews are far more open to the CS student than a self taught web developer.
A self taught web developer is more likely to land an opportunity in a local
web-shop than at a big company or a startup. For the self taught web
developer, applying for a first entry level job at Google or Apple or Uber or
Github is a waste of time.

CS students tend to get a pass when it comes to the problem of finding great
developers. [1] Self taught web developers tend not to.

[1]: [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/09/06/finding-great-
deve...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/09/06/finding-great-
developers-2/)

